# Any decent gigs on in Manchester over Xmas?



## lenny101 (Dec 16, 2006)

??????????

Going to see Morrissey on the 23rd, tickets on Ebay are a bargain. Anything else worth seeing?


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 16, 2006)

when I saw the title of your thread, I was going to suggest morrissey, but no need! 

I wish I was going.  we went to see him last friday and he was excellent


----------



## chio (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I can find out when I'm back at work 

But if you're in town on the 23rd, you could do worse than to have a fight in Albert Square.


----------



## lenny101 (Dec 17, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but I can find out when I'm back at work
> 
> But if you're in town on the 23rd, you could do worse than to have a fight in Albert Square.



Looks like fun, any idea what time its kicking off? (can't seem to find it on the website).


----------



## Megaton (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm glad I'm moving to Brum before christmas - NYE in Manchester looks shite this year....


----------

